# FTHLS Wishful Thinking Kidded!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, Wish finally kidded at noon today. ) One big traditional buckling.....

She is a wonderful mom and they are doing great. I attached some pictures. )

He has 1/1 teats and really nice dark pigment. 

His name is Prince Charming....


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, he is a beauty!!!! :hug: CoNgRaTuLaTiOnS!!!!!!! :leap: 
Good job, Wish!!! I know its not what you were hoping for but he is a good looking boy! I am so glad she finally had him!! Do you have anymore does expecting for this year?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats!!! he is gorgeous! So glad everything went smoothly! he definitely looks like a big boy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. ) He is a handsome BIG boy. ) I had to help Wish get him out! 

Our next doe due to kid is Sunshine. She is 94% painted Boer and is bred to our paint buck. She is due around the 7th of April. Hopefully she will give us a painted girl! 

Wish's poll smelled EXTREMELY bucky. Sunshine's doesn't at all.  :leap:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh yay! Thats about a week away!!! I bet you will get your painted girls then!!!! I recently got a dappled buck that I am so excited to breed!! But I dont have any paints! They are so pretty! :leap: :stars: :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats he is nice............. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What in the world it that? It doesn't look like the twin paint does that I was thinking of. But he does look like a really nice buck kid. Congrats on him. Did you weigh him?


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

:shocked: Are you sure you didn't get a 3 week old buckling wet and put him in those pictures? Very nice! He looks to be very wide in those pictures. Congrats! I'm with Roger, what's he weigh?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He should be painted....

I'm not sure what PC weighs. I tried, but momma goat and the scale were freaking out. I will try again later. It won't be his exact birth weight but it will be close enough. )

Here are some pics at 5 hours old. ) Such a nice little structure!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad that Wish had you to help get him out! He is a BIG boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Liz.  

Aimee and Roger, PC is 11.1 lbs. :shocked: We had a buckling last year that weighed 12.3. :shocked:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

I believe it! He looks every bit of that, and then some! :greengrin:


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

He is quite the hefty healthy boy! He looks really good!! And Wish looks to be doing a wonderful job taking care of him!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW beatuiful boy. Glad mom is ok.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Lori.  Wish is a really good momma, but is tired of being in her pen. ) I would let them outside if it wasn't raining all day long. :sigh: 

PC is quite the little guy and has been bouncing around all day. )


----------

